# Vernickelter Kupferpot? Sinn?



## zcei (5. Juni 2010)

Hejho,

ich habe gerade aus Langeweile mal bei Aquatuning rumgestöbert und bin auf das hier gestoßen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Flüssigstickstoff CPU-LN2 Evaporator (CPU) Koolance Flüssigstickstoff CPU-LN2 Evaporator (CPU) 32132

Das macht doch eigentlich keinen Sinn, die überrragenden Eigenschaften von Kupfer durch Nickel zu bremsen oder?
Oder ist das mit dem Nickel zu vernachlässigen?

MfG
zcei


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juni 2010)

Das Nickel ist zu vernachlässigen 
Die Kühlleistung sollte genau gleich bleiben.

Also ich halte von den Pot nichts. Aber auf der EOS werde ich mehrere davon live in Aktion sehen  vielleicht kann man mich ja vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Hejho,
> 
> ich habe gerade aus Langeweile mal bei Aquatuning rumgestöbert und bin auf das hier gestoßen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Flüssigstickstoff CPU-LN2 Evaporator (CPU) Koolance Flüssigstickstoff CPU-LN2 Evaporator (CPU) 32132
> 
> ...



Hi^^
Ich finde das macht keinen Sinn aus meinen Kentnissen aber am besten fragst du Roman (der8auer)
PS: Kann dieses Jahr leider leider net zu EOS aber vlt gibts nächstes Jahr noch eine


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juni 2010)

Das macht schon sinn 
Sieht besser aus!
Leistung ist wie gesagt genau gleich.


----------



## zcei (5. Juni 2010)

Naja Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Ich finde Romans Fusionspot (der ja in etwa gleich aufgebaut ist) wesentlich schöner als so was vernickeltes.. Das sieht aus, als wärs nen Alu pot


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juni 2010)

FusionPot gleich aufgebaut?????
Naja, nicht wirklich.
Hier ist das Oberteil einfach aus billigen Plastik.


----------



## zcei (5. Juni 2010)

Echt? 
ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass das Oberteil aus Aluminium wäre.

Dann nehm ich natürlich alles zurück!!! OMG! .. Plastikpots mit Roman's vergleichen 

Edit: Öööhm, Gaaameeer 


> wurde die obere Hälfte aus Aluminium produziert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

Naja ich finde wenn man unbeding diesen Look haben will nunja....
mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juni 2010)

Die andere Sache is das das Ding nur 1,58kg wiegt und eiegntlich ein LN2 Pot seien soolll....
Von Dice steht da nichts.
Also meiner meinung nach sollte ein reiner LN2 Pot ab 2KG wiegen.


----------



## rabe08 (5. Juni 2010)

In der Regel wird Cu vernickelt um das Material zu schützen, da Cu sehr zum oxidieren neigt. Das Nickel wird galvanisch (Säurebad plus Strom) aufgebracht, die Schicht ist sehr dünn und sollte den Wärmetransport nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juni 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> In der Regel wird Cu vernickelt um das Material zu schützen, da Cu sehr zum oxidieren neigt. [...]


Und würde die oxidierte Schicht die Wärme schlechter leiten?


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2010)

Nein die oxidschicht ändert an der Leistung nichts. Pots werden ausschließlich aus optischen Gründen vernickelt. Ich habe bereits überlegt meine auch vernickeln zu lassen. Aber der Aufpreis nur für etwas mehr Glanz ist es einfach nich wert


----------

